# I would like to know on how to downgrade my iPhone 5C please



## jrdngreenberg3 (Dec 25, 2011)

I have an iPhone 5C, and I really dislike because I cannot jailbreak it all. And I am on ios 7.0.2. I really dislike my iPhone a lot. My sister got it for me, and I do not like it all. I would really like to know on how to downgrade it to 6.1.2 or below to version 5.1.1. I also have an iPod touch which is jailbroken on 5.1.1. And I like my iPod touch because it is jailbroken. Now, I was wondering on how to downgrade my crappy ios7 to like version 6.1.2, if it is possible. So please let me know on how to do this. Although I already know that an iPhone 4S can downgrade from ios7, which is really nice. So can you let me know on how to downgrade from ios 7.0.2 on my iPhone 5C to like version 6.1.2 like my iPod touch? There must be a way to do this somehow, there has to be. So please give me some advice on how to do that for me.

And now, I would like to know now if I can install Cydia without jailbreaking, if that is possible. Because there must be a way to jailbreak ios 7.0.2 on the iPhone 5C! So just explain that to me. Could I use .deb files in order to install Cydia instead? Like I can use iFun Box for this, if that's possible. Now what is the purpose of the iPhone 5C if you cannot jailbreak it? I really hate Apple, that's for sure. Now is there anywhere online that I can get a free iPhone 4S? Just let me know where I can find a site, (if there is one) so I can get a free iPhone. Well anyway, please get back to me soon with answers on this. So thank you very much! :angry: :sad:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

It is not possible to run a version of iOS less than 7.x on a 5C. The 5C was released with 7.0, and never supported 6.x or 5.x. or any other version.

In other words, 6.x and 5.x were never programmed to run on a 5C.

Additionally, once you upgrade you cannot downgrade to a previous version of iOS. The only time you can ever downgrade to a previous version is during a very short window of time after the release an update OR if you have stored an SHSH blob file from the exact device while it was running the previous Jailbroken OS.

Sorry, there is nothing you can do but wait for a Jailbreak to be released. I would suggest not updating past 7.0.2 as well.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We don't recommend jail breaking http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f310/jailbreaking-and-rooting-a-warning-588983.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...reaking-and-tethering-to-at-and-t-593297.html
there is a further release on it causing security vulnerabilities so not a good idea


----------

